# Another cat found me



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

Last night about midnight I kept hearing meowing. I thought maybe it was Mika, my little talker. But it wasn't. I looked out my back door and this black thing lunged at the window. Turned out to be a pretty little black cat.

I started to open my door to feed it, poor thing is so skinny. But thought twice, I've heard so many stories of rapists and robbers using cats or recorded sounds to get single women to open doors. I figured if it was still there in the morning I would feed it.

Sure enough, this morning there she was. She sounded hoarse, guess she'd been meowing all night. When I opened the door she ran right in and seemed surprised. Of course, all my other cats either ran or hissed. This made me think maybe she was lost and thought she had the right house.

I fed and watered her, and discovered she was a female. She ate like there was no tomorrow. She's beautiful, but I can't handle four cats in my little house. I posted a flyer in my neighborhood and my work. I want to either find her owner or find her a new owner before animal control finds her. We cannot have outside pets where I live.

If she doesn't find her home and decides to stick around I may have her checked out by the vet. I'm not bringing a strange cat in my house around my others before being checked out. And she probably needs to be spayed (I doubt she is, and she's young) and foster her until I can find her a good home.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

You so have a fourth cat :lol: 

Kitties like that don't come around every day.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

Dave_ph said:


> You so have a fourth cat :lol:
> 
> Kitties like that don't come around every day.


That's what I'm afraid of. 

But I'm gonna try my best to find her a home first.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

I didn't see her at first when I got home. But when I got to my door I saw her beside the trash can. She blended in pretty well. So, I guess she's gonna stick around. I petted her some and gave her more food and water. And this morning she was meowing at the door.

I made a vet appointment for Tuesday, gonna have her checked out.

One thing that worries me, when she purrs she makes a moaning sound. Not like Mika's, sounds like _errrrr_, and it comes out on almost every breath. She also coughs a lot, like she has a hairball. Worried it may be asthma.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Poor baby! I'm so glad you took her in. I hope she stays with you, but it that cannot be, I hope she gets a loving home. :luv I would definitely have her checked out. 

I'll move this to Cat Chat for you, as this forum is for breeding.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

oopsie  

Thanks for moving it


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, thank you for feeding and looking after this little girl. I hope that her family is looking for her.


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

Aww...poor baby! 



Dave_ph said:


> You so have a fourth cat :lol:
> 
> Kitties like that don't come around every day.


And Dave is right! Every cat that we had growing up came to us pretty much the same way. Chaos was found meowing outside the window AC - just a little orange fluff ball, barely 8 weeks old. Sandy and Baby were in a litter that a local un-feral stray had given birth to in our neighbor's lean-to. Neighborhood kids found them and were poking the kittens with sticks so my mom took them all in. We had to feed them too, as the mom developed mastitis. We found homes for all but the 2 we couldn't bear to part with. 

Anyway, I would definitely take her to the vet. Is she a younger cat/kitten or full grown? We've been having problems in my area with people adopting/buying kittens and then when they're not kittens anymore or don't look like kittens anymore, they don't want them and let them go free or dump them somewhere. There has been an influx of 8 month old to 1 yr old cats in the shelters lately. It's so sad. Good luck and I'm so glad she found someone kind like you to feed her and care about her!


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

It is sad how people dump kittens, my friend lives out in the county and every week she finds a box of puppies or kittens on her road. Of course she takes them and finds them homes. And she always tells people if it doesn't work out to bring them back to her. 

My visitor looks about six months old. She's smaller than Mika was at seven months. But maybe she's just a small cat. 
I'm hoping the vet can tell me Tuesday, if the kitty sticks around.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Are you sure you can't bring her in? Keep her in a separate room until Tuesday? So much can happen between now and then. She sounds like an angel.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

I thought about it, just afraid to let her around my kitties. Feline Leukemia scares me, a friend lost two cats when she brought one with it in her house.

If I keep her in my a safe room, away from my others. They couldn't get sick could they? I worry about germs traveling through air.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't think FeLV (Feline Leukemina) can be passed just by breathing the same air.



> How is Feline Leukemia Transmitted?
> Feline Leukemia is transmitted via saliva, mucus, urine, feces and blood. This means mutual grooming and biting/fighting are the most likely methods of transmission, although sneezing; hissing, sharing food/water bowls and sharing litter boxes are also possible means of transmission.


The above quote is from the site I'm including below. It claims that sneezing and hissing are possible means of transmission, but that seems to be a bit of stretch to me, though I do agree about sharing food/water bowls and litter boxes. I mean, if it's transmitted through saliva, then it would make sense about it being transmitted through the sharing of food/water bowls, right? But if would make you more comfortable, call your vet and ask him/her.

Here's a link that I found with more information on FeLv. Feline Leukemia Virus (FeLV) Fact List


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

Aww its wonderful that you are taking care of her. She sounds like she trusts you and knows you will take care of her. Poor thing, I hope everything checks out at the vet for her.


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

awwh. thats very nice of you to take care of her. she should find a loving home, I do not like irresponsible people who do not have their outdoors spayed/neutered. This is what it equals out too. But good thing theres people like you to take care of her. 

I think that this is destiny and you will end up keeping her :lol:  I would :roll: 


I hope she finds a great home whether it be you or another family.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

Boy is she a talker, but I remember Lucy was too when she found me. She still is.

Went outside last night to pet her a while. Everytime I reach out to pet her she flinches...poor baby. There's a big bare spot under her neck, and her tail. I hate to think what she's gone through.

Once I get my safe room back in order tonight, I'll put her in there.

I know Lucy won't like it. When she hears the visitor meowing at the door she'll give me the dirtiest looks. Poor Lucy atback 

And I guess she'll probably need a name...sigh...


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

awwhhh, poor baby. is it like fleas where shes scratching the area bare? or plucking her hair out? or just an old wound?


thats awful. again you are so wonderful for caring for her. 

and yes, she does need a name :wink:


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

It doesn't look like a wound. I think it may be fleas.

And I think she has a tick, either that or a large scab. I remember Lucy had half a dozen scabbed over places on her. Think I'll pick up some flea spray on the way home, she's probably too little for Advantage. At least for the type I have for adult cats.

But she does have nice white teeth. The way she talks, I see them plenty.


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah probebly fleas since shes outdoors.

nice teeth= young cat!

:catsm


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Thank you for bringing her inside. She sounds like a wonderful little girl. Do you have any pictures of her? We're good at suggesting names here at Cat Forum. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Is she inside now?  

You're really doing a great job by taking care of this kitty! I'm pretty sure she will make her way to your heart... and become your fourth cat! :lol:


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

She sounds sweet! I like it when cats talk. Hoping things will work out for the both of you. Please keep us updated!


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

I found a cat, on craigslist! 


ughh.. i shouldnt be taking her but shes irresistable.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

She's in now. I still had my extra bedroom/junkroom set up from when I got Mika. 

She is such a sweetheart, and she doesn't meow as as much since I let her in. But it's still a lot. She also does that silent meow I've always heard about but have never seen. Love it!

Got her a flea coller. I know, I'm not crazy about them either. But my local pet store closed early, so I couldn't get any of the natural spray I like. And she's not over five pounds. She also has worms bad. Big ones. I've seen the little ones before, but these...ugh...taking her to the vet tomorrow. If my boss will let me leave work to do it.

She's using the litter box good and has put on quite a bit of weight already. Gonna take my camera to the store today to put all my new pics on a disc. So hopefully within a couple days I can post her pics.

Also, she's not really black. Coming home Saturday in the light (it's usually dusk when I get home) you could tell that she's more of a dark brown. Beautiful color.

Oh, and I'm calling her Sadie. Saw the name in a book by Sophie Kinsella, and loved it. She's already answering to it. Yeah, I'm whipped :roll:


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

aprilmay said:


> She's in now. I still had my extra bedroom/junkroom set up from when I got Mika.
> 
> She is such a sweetheart, and she doesn't meow as as much since I let her in. But it's still a lot. She also does that silent meow I've always heard about but have never seen. Love it!
> 
> ...


^ aww she sounds like a sweetheart. Poor little girl, she's very lucky to have found you. I'm sure you'll get her healthy in no time. Sadie is a beautiful name.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, took her to the vet. No leukemia, no AIDS, no heartworm, thank God. Vet gave her a flea meds and tomorrow I'm to give her the dewormer.

Vet said with the staining around her gums she's probably eight months to a year old 8O. She doesn't even weigh six pounds, she must just be a small kitty. She also told me it would be a good idea to keep her to herself for 14 days, just to be safe.

OK, now the biggie...she's pregnant. The vet could tell right away. There's no way I can take care of and find homes for a litter. So I'm just having her spayed next Tuesday. A kitty abortion. I hate to do this, but there's enough kitties without homes out there. I don't want to add to the problem. I just wish she had found me sooner.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm so glad that she doesn't have any major illnesses. I think you are making the right choice for her and that you are doing the best you can. Don't feel bad. atback There is a reason she came to you and I think its because she knows you'll take care of her.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Aprilmay, thank you for taking her into your home. Sadie does sound like a very special girl. And please, don't feel bad about having to abort Sadie's kittens. You know your limitations. You know what you can and cannot do. And I'm sure she understands. You rock, aprilmay.


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

I agree 100% to all. And definitely don't feel bad about the spay. The poor girl sounds malnourished the way it is, she might not have fared well having kittens. I'm so happy she found you. I wish there were more people like you - like all of us, people who care intensely about animals - in the world.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Sadies one lucky little girl. I hope everything goes well with the spay. Sometimes, you have to do what you have to do.

Waiting patiently for pics!


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. I wish I could help more cats, but you do what you can...right?

I don't think Sadie could handle having babies either. She's so small. When the vet told me that was my first thought. But she's not that far along. I admit it did cross my mind that she might be. Because she isn't in heat, and it's that time of year.

At the vet I ran into an old high school friend. She was picking up her cat, she has five now...a sucker just like me.

Oh, and they had a boy available. A young adult male, he was a gorgeous burnt orange boy. But I managed to leave before the temptation overwhelmed me.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad Sadie's healthy despite her weight. She's really lucky. But yes, one is never enough, right? Cats are so adorable.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope the spay goes well and good for you. I have a mother that has lost 6 of her seven kittens she was skin and bones when i got her a week and half ago. 

She is now fostering one kitten and has one of her own. She is doing great and able to feed both. 


I am glad you are helping her she knows she is in good hands.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, tomorrow I'm having Sadie spayed. I kind of dread it. Last time I had a cat spayed, Juno, she had a lot of pain.

Let Sadie out of her room yesterday. She came right out. The other three were closed up in another room. After sniffing around for a good hour and got up on me and loved on me. She eventually fell asleep on me, it was the sweetest thing! I'm glad she trusts me enough for that.

But she has really bad gas. I've never smelt such bad gas from a cat. I'm thinking it may be where she is with child.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Mmm, neither kitty nor I enjoyed the spaying either.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope the spay is going well watch for hydration. That is the big thing with pregger cats. They tend to be more dehydrated then a normal spay.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad everything went well.


----------

